# Souke Review



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

I wasn't planning on trying them or reviewing them honestly. Also, I bought them, these are not a free test pair. I purchased the $40.00 offering on Amazon. I bought them to work them into my trainer rotation. My Nashbar store brand bibs are falling apart as are my cheap Cannondale labeled bibs that occupy the “short time on the bike” for cheap bibs space. I had pretty low expectations. I’m picky. I’m writing this because I am surprised and impressed by these $40 bibs. Now, I have no experience with them on a normal ride, I have used them on the trainer 5 or 6 times for sub one hour workouts. Comfort and quality completely blows away my other “cheap” bibs. I’m impressed. Fit is spot on perfect. I bought large, I’m 6’2” and 175lbs (ATM) and I have a 36” waist. Great fit, they have the little pull in the straps when standing off the bike that I want. The bib straps are unique, kind of rubber band-ish but they are very comfortable and support a good fit. They do curl up a lot but that’s very manageable. Once they are on and adjusted it’s a non-issue. The chamois is thick but works well. I was shocked, I expected the chamois to be a problem when I first inspected them. I turn them inside out and just throw them in the laundry. They are machine washed cold and gentle (like everything we wash) but they are hung to line dry. Again, washed 5 or 6 times and holding up fine. Let’s be real, for those of us that have been around for a while, cheap bibs are POS useless. Mine are for short trainer rides and quick rides like hill repeats or anything tempting a thunderstorm. This bib has the potential to transform that narrative. At the very least, I’m looking forward to trying them out on a normal longer ride.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

wow, didn't expect this! Thank you PBL450 for the kind review! I feel great you like our bib shorts, I believe the one you mentioned is our BS1606, the entry level one. For the quality and price, it just cannot beat. Many many clients love our BS1606 shorts, haha! The chamois are made for mid distance ride, so within 150km, should be no problem, but if you use it for longer distance like over 250km, you might still feeling some sores. 
Our factory had over 15 years making cycling apparel, and the main designer is designing the cycling apparel for the past 15 years as well, so he knows how the product should make to work the best! For our own brand, we hope they are great quality even if they are selling at cheaper price, quality won't be cheap.  
Again, thank you very much for trying out our products and give it a try. Next time, maybe try out our cycling jerseys, haha! You will definitely love them as well.


----------



## majbuzz (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks for the review PBL, interesting. I will give them a look.


----------

